
Ask HN: How to preserve my documents and videos for 20 yrs? - throwaway158497
So, with Covid going on, I am afraid that if anything happens to me, my kids won&#x27;t know anything about me when they grow up. So, I want to record a few videos, collect a few photos, make a few documents and post them in some place online and make sure it is discoverable by them after 20 yrs? I am not very worried about privacy. What are my options?<p>Kids are 6yrs old now. One thing that comes to my mind is prepay google drive $5 per month for next 240 months. What do you say?
======
elamje
I am in the middle of a passion project for this exactly! Online time
capsules.

It’s in beta, but you can feel free to message me! j3elam@gmail.com

I’m really curious to hear from people like you, since its pretty hard to find
customers looking for this service.

------
interestica
Offline, but include the hardware to read it.

